
Twitter users turned 9 year-old Quaden Bayles into a scammer - reitanqild
https://medium.com/swlh/how-twitter-users-turned-bullied-quaden-bayles-into-a-scammer-b14cb10e998a
======
dangus
Everything about this article is social media gossip trash.

Don’t put your kid online. Problem solved. This bullying is only happening
because people outside of this child’s real life friends can follow him, which
is the parent’s fault.

Then all the gossip surrounding it is just mind numbing. This article is part
of the problem. Who. The. Fuck. Cares. I don’t know these people. They don’t
have any discernible reason to be getting attention.

